# Mount wünsche



## Pallamos (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo ich ahb die suchfunktion benutzt aber nichts derartiges gefunden!

Also was würdet ihr euch für Mounts wünschen? ob Flug oder Bodenmounts ist egal!

Ich fänds mal cool wenn es so große Eber, Nashörner(sollten glaube ich mit wotlk eingefürt werden berichtigt mich bitte falls es falsch ist),Varactylist das vieh auf dem obi wan im 3. starwars reittet.Als Flugreittiere fänd ich mal Pferde mi Flügeln schick wäre doch mal was!

lasst mal hären was ihr meint!

Weitere ideen erwünscht


----------



## Dalmus (12. Februar 2009)

Ich will einen permanenten Besen für meine Magierin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadCatMK2 (12. Februar 2009)

Ein Pegasus als Klassenmount für meinen Pala wäre mal nice, Hexer können auch nen verderbtes haben wenn sie wollen *g*


----------



## Tante V (12. Februar 2009)

Echsen! ich will ne Reitechse auf vier Beinen ( so wie die Sphärenjäger aussehen) und Esel ( ihr wisst schon die die man in der Flüsternden Schlucht retten muss) die schau so pützig aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadCatMK2 (12. Februar 2009)

Schlittenhunde mit Schlitten!


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

Also wenn man sich als Priester Engelsflügel herbeizaubern könnte und dann so quasi wie auf dem Mount rumfliegen das wär schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pallamos (12. Februar 2009)

Varactylists sind echsen mit 4 beinen @Talent V


----------



## Dalmus (12. Februar 2009)

Da fällt mir ein: Ich hätte auch noch gerne einen Tauren für meine Gnom-Magierin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrOkenCross (12. Februar 2009)

ich springe auf den lichking rauf!
comeon jolly jumper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (12. Februar 2009)

Hmm...chopper gibt es schon. wie wäres mit nem BMW^^. Nein ganz ehrlich würde ich mir so ne Spinne wünschen wie Maexxnan^^


----------



## Tante V (12. Februar 2009)

Pallamos schrieb:


> Varactylists sind echsen mit 4 beinen @Talent V



hmm dein link funzt nicht so echt drum konnt ich das nicht sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn das so ist stimme ich dir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@MadCatMK2: /sign


----------



## Elandor1 (12. Februar 2009)

einen porsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne spaß mal beiseite, ich würde mich über einen pegasus freuen oder schwimmmounts wären mal ne geile idee, mir denen man dann auch unbegrenzt unter wasser schwimmen kann


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (12. Februar 2009)

den phönix für alle zugänglich machen oder für mehr ...


----------



## imbalol (12. Februar 2009)

nene fliegenden Zepelin -


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tontof (12. Februar 2009)

als dudu ganz klar: SPIDERSCHWEINGESTALT^^


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

Ein Traktor für Ingis wär auch mal was =)


----------



## Druidikas (12. Februar 2009)

Für unter wasser ein u-boot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pallamos (12. Februar 2009)

über schwimende reittiere hab ich auch schon gedacht: Haie,Delphine,so Schwimmsaurier wären doch mal was! mit kommpleter stadt unterwasser unter einer Riesen kupel wäre doch mall richtig geil!


----------



## B7ubb (12. Februar 2009)

an den über mir da hät ich so ne idee für ingis son u-bot und für die anderen vlt son rochen mit schnorchel ( schnnorchel für den spieler )

wat für verrückte ideen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B7ubb (12. Februar 2009)

an den über mir da hät ich so ne idee für ingis son u-bot und für die anderen vlt son rochen mit schnorchel ( schnnorchel für den spieler )

wat für verrückte ideen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (12. Februar 2009)

Pallamos schrieb:


> ....
> Als Flugreittiere fänd ich mal Pferde mi Flügeln schick wäre doch mal was!
> ....



"Diese Pferde mit Flügeln" nennt man auch Pegasus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Vincent schrieb:


> ich hab mit nem kumepl mal dürber gesponnen, da kam raus, dass wir nicht motorräder oder irgendwelche blauen drachen wollen sondern richtige fliegende pimmel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




MUAHAHAHAHAHA......Not



MadCatMK2 schrieb:


> Ein Pegasus als Klassenmount für meinen Pala wäre mal nice, Hexer können auch nen verderbtes haben wenn sie wollen *g*


Würde da nicht ein Greif besser passen? find ich zumindest.


Also ich Hätte gerne einen Drachenfalken überarbeitet das Tier muss zusammen brechen selbst wenn ein Blutelf drauf sitzt! Auserdem würde meiner dank meiner Robe nichts sehen *hand clap*

Was ich auch noch klasse finden Würde Metarmorphosen  ähnlich wie bei dem druiden nur von mir aus mit Castzeit.


PS:


B7ubb schrieb:


> Ich bin kein fake von B1ubb!


Echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (12. Februar 2009)

naja das gibts schon ürgend wie aber das die blauen roten usw panzer dronen aus ahn'qiraji überall funktionieren


----------



## B7ubb (12. Februar 2009)

sry 4 doppelpost^^


----------



## Cold Play (12. Februar 2009)

ich will arthas als mount dann sitz ich auf seinen schultern und jedes mal wenn er rumbockt gibts eins mit der peitsche die seine laufgeschwindigkeit auf 200 erhöt für eine minute^^

oder was ich auch geil fänd wenn sich dreaneis selber in irgendwelche mounts tranformieren könnten


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (12. Februar 2009)

tschuldigung aber das niveau nimmt drastisch ab >.< "fliegende pimmel"  "arthas" omg ..


----------



## Pallamos (12. Februar 2009)

solche antowerten wie fliegende pimmel und arthas ignoriere ich immer^^


----------



## Deligor (12. Februar 2009)

Zum Fliegen fänd ich einen Heißluftballon cool...mit 4 Sitzplätzen und der Möglichkeit von da oben zu angeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Beim Reiten fänd ich Schlangen stylisch...lange mounts wären mal ne abwechslung zu den großen und dicken Viechern.

Mfg Del


----------



## Pallamos (12. Februar 2009)

für ingis wären doch mal für die luft ein richtiges flugzeug wie in 1000wintersee schön,Ballonsund für wasser schiffe mit kanoen zum ballern Seeschlacht ain einem bestimmten gebiet^^!


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> Beim Reiten fänd ich Schlangen stylisch...lange mounts wären mal ne abwechslung zu den großen und dicken Viechern.


Ein Riesendackel zum drauf reiten mit Sattel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ithilrandir (12. Februar 2009)

*Für meinen Krieger würd ich gerne eine von den Schnappschildkröten haben...so Tankmässig aufgemotzt

Ausserdem fände ich Flugmounts gut, auf denen man nen ganzen Raid mitnehmen kann, ein Flugzeug oder Heissluftballon.
Cool wär auch ein Flugmount mit zusätzlichen Taschenplätzen. Speziell für berufsgebundene Taschen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (12. Februar 2009)

Bevor neue mounts ins Spiel kommen sollten erstmal 80% der gefühlten 20.000 verschiedenen Mammuts aus dem Spiel genommen werden... das ist echt mal derbe übertrieben!


----------



## Legendkill3r (12. Februar 2009)

Für Hexer die Methamorphosenform mit der sie auch fliegen können :> neeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (12. Februar 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Bevor neue mounts ins Spiel kommen sollten erstmal 80% der gefühlten 20.000 verschiedenen Mammuts aus dem Spiel genommen werden... das ist echt mal derbe übertrieben!



GENAU ! XD und die ganzen bären die einfach nur nerven bis auf der weiße und der raidbär


----------



## Zoobesitzer (12. Februar 2009)

Einen Reitwurm, der sich ziehharmonikaförmig vorwärts bewegt, von der Animation so ähnlich wie das auf und ab der Netherrochen.

Und btw: Gnome als Pets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pallamos (12. Februar 2009)

Die mammuts find ich nicht so schlimm den die talbuks gibts auch in so vielen verschiedennen variationen!


----------



## d3faultPlayer (12. Februar 2009)

hm also als fliegendes mount hätt ich gern nen fliegendes bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder n leuchtendes grünes geisterboot 

sowas mit U-Boot fänd ich auch nich schlecht^^

oder ne wolke als fliegendes mount xD


oder so ein ,,Rennwagen" mit raketen aus Star Wars (sorry name fällt mir net ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gerbalin (12. Februar 2009)

Vote 4 Tigerpanzer


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (12. Februar 2009)

Pallamos schrieb:


> Die mammuts find ich nicht so schlimm den die talbuks gibts auch in so vielen verschiedennen variationen!



hat kaum wer >.<


----------



## Sharaija (12. Februar 2009)

hmm wie wäre es mit nem gm als mount^^ ne spaß bei seite nen hexenmeister flug mount wäre mal ganz nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deligor (12. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ein Riesendackel zum drauf reiten mit Sattel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr schönes Bild...so...tierlieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber so eine Schlange (wie z.B. die Kobra) würde ich vorziehen.

Mfg Del


----------



## d3faultPlayer (12. Februar 2009)

warum kriegen eigentlich nur palas, WLs und DKs nen eigenes mount 

mein schurke und meine magierin wollen auch ein eigenes mount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targon275 (12. Februar 2009)

Frostwyrm!!!


----------



## imbalol (12. Februar 2009)

Zoobesitzer schrieb:


> Und btw: Gnome als Pets
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop , gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (12. Februar 2009)

Targon275 schrieb:


> Frostwyrm!!!



JA das währ geil


----------



## Gnorfal (12. Februar 2009)

Ich würde gern das neue Ingi - Motorad haben wollen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (12. Februar 2009)

Pallamos schrieb:


> Die mammuts find ich nicht so schlimm den die talbuks gibts auch in so vielen verschiedennen variationen!



finde die mammuts ja als solches auch net schlecht... schlimm ist nur das es etliche verschiedene gibt, die aber alle fast exakt gleich aussehen... pöse Stimmen könnten blizz da eine gewisse bequemlichkeit nachsagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targon275 (12. Februar 2009)

den Frostwyrm

droppt bestimmt arthas 
und droppt so oft wie der phoenix bei kel


----------



## Pallamos (12. Februar 2009)

Würde doch keinen sind machen ein schurken mount zb einzuführen Hexenmeister pallas und Dks haben einen vernünftigen grund eines zu ahben wer mir einen plausiblem grund gibt hat mich überzeugt^^


----------



## Exomia (12. Februar 2009)

Zoobesitzer schrieb:


> Und btw: Gnome als Pets
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gibt es schon :

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=Helferbox

Ansich fände ich so nen Fliegenden Manawyrm bzw Schlange auch nicht Übel


----------



## luXz (12. Februar 2009)

Tante schrieb:


> Echsen! ich will ne Reitechse auf vier Beinen ( so wie die Sphärenjäger aussehen)



Absolut dafür, die wünsch ich mir schon lange!


----------



## fabdiem (12. Februar 2009)

also ich will ne riesenratte für meinen schurken^^


----------



## MoeMT384 (12. Februar 2009)

Ich hätt gerne Carmen Electa als Mount 

*träum* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sallix (12. Februar 2009)

Ich warte auch auf den Frostwyrm!


----------



## Gnorfal (12. Februar 2009)

> Ich hätt gerne Carmen Electa als Mount


da hast Du doch gar keinen Führerschein für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yangsoon (12. Februar 2009)

Zoobesitzer schrieb:


> Und btw: Gnome als Pets
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gibts schon aber nur für horde


----------



## Exomia (12. Februar 2009)

Pallamos schrieb:


> Würde doch keinen sind machen ein schurken mount zb einzuführen Hexenmeister pallas und Dks haben einen vernünftigen grund eines zu ahben wer mir einen plausiblem grund gibt hat mich überzeugt^^



Jede Mana Klasse hat dann einen Grund! 

Hexer beschören Dämonen
Palas Lichtdingends
Druiden haben den Zwang sich in alles zu verwandeln 

gut da sind wir uns einig!

So Priester verwandeln sich in Schatten und in Engel also warum auch nicht eine Fluggestallt?

Magier meister der Arkanen Künste verwandeln andere in Schafe, Schweine, Schildkröten, etc. also warum auch nicht sich selbst wie Mediv welcher ein Magier war in eine Fluggestallt?

Schamanen haben ihren Geisterwolf! warum kein Geist des Windes in form eines XXX(was auch immer)

Jäger haben die Fähigkeit wie Beastmaster warum sollte man ihm nicht die Möglichkeit geben so schnell mit den Händen zu flatern bis er abhebt? Ja ganz genau es würde blöd aussehen!

Aber bei allen anderen?


----------



## Ravenjin (12. Februar 2009)

Ich würd gern auf ner Trollin reiten^^


----------



## the_wuif (12. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich will einen permanenten Besen für meine Magierin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein besen wär doch eher was für ne hexe oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flachtyp (12. Februar 2009)

Also es gibt mounts die Spieler selbstständig fliegen können. Es gibt alle "Verkehrsmounts" auch als "Privat"-mount - bis auf eines: Die Fledermaus ! ^^


----------



## Cooko (12. Februar 2009)

die ratte fürn schurken war denk cih als witz gemeint xD ...
aber ich fänds geil^^
nuja , ich wäre tatsächlich fürn rassen mounts für schamis ..... rechtlich gesehen haben die alli palas n moun t, also muss das gegenteil (schami) au n reitmount ham -_-
was ich nch total fett fände , wenns endlich nen vogel zum fliegen gäbe x_X ...is euch ma aufgefallen , das blizzard sogar FLIEGENDE ROCHEN ins spiel gebracht hat , aber es keine normalen flugvögel gibt ....
i wie nen falkenschreiter mit flügeln käme fett...i wie so grazil , aber trotzdem flugfähig :>

zudem wäre als inni drop bei i wie nem time event in dem zul drak raid  ne fledermaus doch jut...


----------



## mister.G (12. Februar 2009)

Ich fänd einen Löwen sehr schön. Aber mit einer richtig großen und schönen Mähne, nicht so wie die jetzigen Tiger. Ein Pegasus wär auch geil.

Anonsten frag ich mich was für mounts Pandaren oder Worgs bekommen werden (ja ich glaube fest daran das sie irgendwann kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Cooko (12. Februar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Ich fänd einen Löwen sehr schön. Aber mit einer richtig großen und schönen Mähne, nicht so wie die jetzigen Tiger. Ein Pegasus wär auch geil.
> 
> Anonsten frag ich mich was für mounts Pandaren oder Worgs bekommen werden (ja ich glaube fest daran das sie irgendwann kommen
> 
> ...



na ersma sind doch wohl goblins dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( mit fraktionsentschiedung am anfang ...)
die sollten dann sone 4 beiner echse kreigen oda so
(wenn ihr in dalaran shconma die goblins in den pvp rüssis gesehen habt , wollt ihr genauso dringend goblins wie ich xD , vor allem der schurke sieht arschgoil aus)


----------



## Terrordromgirl (12. Februar 2009)

Targon275 schrieb:


> Frostwyrm!!!



Ob mans glaubt oder net der kommt tatsache ins game 
Nur is unklar ob arthas selbst den später droppen wird und mit welcher droprate  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mister.G (12. Februar 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> na ersma sind doch wohl goblins dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei goblins würd ich an schildkröten als mounts denken. In Beutebucht stehen ja glaub ich ein paar rum


----------



## Nehar (12. Februar 2009)

Vincent schrieb:


> ich hab mit nem kumepl mal dürber gesponnen, da kam raus, dass wir nicht motorräder oder irgendwelche blauen drachen wollen sondern richtige fliegende pimmel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




"PENIS" "LOL ER HAT PENIS GESAGT" "ROFL ER HAT LOL GESAGT"


schmock


On Topic: Hexer Flugmount, will ich schon seit BC Announced wurd....
+ Esel! Ich will so einen dummen Esel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Echsen wären auch hammer...


----------



## neo1986 (12. Februar 2009)

Robo spinnen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ABER NUR FÜR INGIS


----------



## jolk (12. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ABER NUR FÜR INGIS


Ingis ahebn genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur für gnome ist besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fhorien (12. Februar 2009)

So Bäume wie bei Herr der Ringe die Trends. Fände ich absolut geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Februar 2009)

Fhorien schrieb:


> So Bäume wie bei Herr der Ringe die Trends. Fände ich absolut geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


TRENDS? WTF?

ENTS!
Meine Fresse -.-

Zum Topic:
Allys. In allen Farben und Formen. Bevorzugt Menschenpalas bzw. Draeneischamis, das wär das Optimum, ich würde nie wieder ein anderes Mount benutzen.


----------



## Zahkkan (12. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin ja definitiv für eine schwarz-weiß gefleckte Kuh mit großen Augen, die bei Leertasten-Druck ein lautes MUHH macht. Wäre einfach zu GEIL!! xD


MUUUUHHHH!!!

cya


----------



## abe15 (12. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein: Ich hätte auch noch gerne einen Tauren für meine Gnom-Magierin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hätte gern einen Gnom für meinen Taurenjäger.


----------



## Maga1212 (12. Februar 2009)

Bist du der weihnachtsmann und gibts mir das mount was ich will?


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. Februar 2009)

also ich hätte gerne eine spinne als mount!

mich wundert es wieso hexer keine besen als klassenmount haben. schließlich ist weltweit bekannt, dass hexen auf besen reiten.


----------



## Bullet1990 (12. Februar 2009)

> Bist du der weihnachtsmann und gibts mir das mount was ich will?



Bist du intelligent genug für einen sinnvollen Post?

Also ich muss sagen hier sind schon einige coole Ideen gefallen. Was ich mir aber zu Anfang meiner WoW-Zeit gewünscht hab war ein Zhevra und jez hab ich eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber mehr Flugmounts wären schon was cooles. Die Idee mit dem Pegasus fand ich ganz gut. Ich finde das es wie bei den Rassen verschiedene Flugmounts geben sollte. Damit meine ich, dass Nachtelfen zum Beispiel eine große Eule fliegen, oder so eine Schimäre wie es sie in Warcraft 3 gab. Zwerge hätten dann weiterhin den Greif, Menschen hmm...vielleicht wär ein Pegasus gut für die Menschen. Die Gnome hätten irgendwas mechanisches. Die Draeneis könnten ja so ne große Motte fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Orcs hätten ihre Flugdrachen, wie sie sie jez schon haben. Trollen würde ne fliegende Schlange passen.. Die Blutelfen hätten dann die Drachenfalken wie auch in Warcraft 3. Die untoten sollten irgendetwas untotes haben oder eine Fledermaus das passt auch ganz gut. Wobei die auch zu den Trollen passt. Das einzig schwere wären dann Taurenflugmounts.


----------



## Focht (12. Februar 2009)

nen Wurm fänd ich geil, aber nicht son kleines Dingen........
so für nen kleinen raid..

Frank Herberts Dune in WoW xD


----------



## Borandur (12. Februar 2009)

Ich will nen Säbler für meinen Tauren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  find die voll geil =)
But leider bin ich Horde ^^


MfG Bora


----------



## Dash08 (12. Februar 2009)

Roboschreiter für die Horde xDD(ich liebe die dinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
ich fände es auch richtig gut frostwyrms oder kobras im spiel zu haben


----------



## Teradas (12. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich als Priester Engelsflügel herbeizaubern könnte und dann so quasi wie auf dem Mount rumfliegen das wär schon was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo,oder die Flügel bei T6 Hexer wenn man damit fliegen könnte nur mit jedem equip.


----------



## Teradas (12. Februar 2009)

Dash08 schrieb:


> Roboschreiter für die Horde xDD(ich liebe die dinger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaube Frostwyrms sollten mit WotLK kommen,aber davon sieht man ja nichts von.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serpen (12. Februar 2009)

Ich wär fürn Grollhuf n RICHTIG großn.
Als dreisitzer. Und fressen darf er dann Gnome. Zum Nachtisch...


----------



## Raheema (12. Februar 2009)

Bullet1990 schrieb:


> Das einzig schwere wären dann Taurenflugmounts.



Fliegene KÜHE!"!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also coole idee dabei schlangen und so !!!



/edit 

eine Milka kuh?


----------



## kingkryzon (12. Februar 2009)

entweder maexxna oder n fliegender pimmel xD^^ die idee war einfach zu geil haha


----------



## Girfried (12. Februar 2009)

Ich will auch nen Frostwyrm oder i-was Heilig- oder Schattenaussehendes für meinen Priester.

Und zu Taurenmmounts:Wieso können Tauren überhaupt reiten sind doch selbst Tiere,außerdem müssten die jetzigen Mounts alle zusammenklappen bei Tauren (vorallem die Flugmounts)


----------



## kingkryzon (12. Februar 2009)

Girfried schrieb:


> Ich will auch nen Frostwyrm oder i-was Heilig- oder Schattenaussehendes für meinen Priester.
> 
> Und zu Taurenmmounts:Wieso können Tauren überhaupt reiten sind doch selbst Tiere,außerdem müssten die jetzigen Mounts alle zusammenklappen bei Tauren (vorallem die Flugmounts)


gugg ma tauren auf proto an oder auf mammut die wachsen mit^^


----------



## Shizo. (12. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar nen Orc oder Tauren zum reiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (12. Februar 2009)

als reitmount einen ekligen kleinen gnom der meinen tauren tragen muss.als flugmount wäre ein fliegender fisch cool.....ein frenzy oder so ein aal aus den zangarmarschen.ein riesen manawyrm wär als flugmount auch cool.


----------



## Mozee (12. Februar 2009)

Ein Skateboard^^ damit ein berg runter fahren echt stylisch xD


----------



## Nekramcruun (12. Februar 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> Ein Skateboard^^ damit ein berg runter fahren echt stylisch xD



oder so ein fliegendes skateboard wie in zurück in die zukunft 2^^


----------



## Trollzacker (12. Februar 2009)

Flugmounts für jede Klasse/Rasse ein eigenes, welches durch eine Questreihe erlangt werden könnte.

Hexer sollten ein schwarzes bekommen, wo der Kopf und die Schwanzspitze in Flammen steht.

Schamane in der Art wie der Geisterwolf n ur als Flugmount!

Druide hat ja schon seine Flugform!

Palas nen Phönix!

Magier eine Arkane Flugschlange beschwören können.

Priester einen Engel (je nach Skillung einen hellen oder einen Schwarzen)!

Jäger kann sich jedes beliebige Flugtier zähmen (aber nur eins)!

Krieger sollten ein gepanzerten Drachen bekommen!

Nun zu den Rassenflugmounts!

Trolle haben ja schon nen Raptor, also eine Flugechse, würde da schon passen.

Orcs haben schon ihre Schimären!

Tauren einen Riesengeier oder Kondor!

Blutelfen diese Drachen, die dort auch bei den FP genutzt werden können.

Untote, Fledermäuse so wie sie jetzt sind oder in Skelettierter form.

Draenei eine Motte!

Gnome ein Flugzeug!

Nachtelfen eine Eule!

Zwerge einen Greifen!

Menschen eine Taube!

Einen Pegasus würde ich mir als besondere Belohnung für ein Archivment wünschen !


----------



## Luk0as (12. Februar 2009)

ich hätt gern en massen trasnport mittel zum bespile net kut sche fürs pvp caster sitzen rein und meeles reiten das ding udn dürf en mit ner schlacht kanon e schießen,


----------



## wuschel21 (12. Februar 2009)

Trollzacker schrieb:


> Flugmounts für jede Klasse/Rasse ein eigenes, welches durch eine Questreihe erlangt werden könnte.
> 
> Hexer sollten ein schwarzes bekommen, wo der Kopf und die Schwanzspitze in Flammen steht.
> 
> ...



Heyyyy, das ist mal ne geile idee. So muss es sein xD und bei GNOMEN bin ich gaaaanz deiner meinung =)

Ps: GNOME AN DIE MACHT !!!!!


----------



## wuschel21 (12. Februar 2009)

Luk0as schrieb:


> ich hätt gern en massen trasnport mittel zum bespile net kut sche fürs pvp caster sitzen rein und meeles reiten das ding udn dürf en mit ner schlacht kanon e schießen,



Nochmal auf deutsch Büdde


----------



## Clive (12. Februar 2009)

ich mein, ich hab als hordie meinen Frostwolf und als schneider meinen Teppich, bin also rundum zufrieden

aber ich persönlich bin ja für ein boot, so eine schicke kleine Nussschale, die man rudern muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da kann man dann angeln gehen, dafür würd ichs sogar skillen

edit: ach ja, ich hätte gerne klassenspezifische reittiere, aber nur wenn man dafür ne lange q reihe machen muss
die müssten dann halt auf klasse abgestimmt sein (fliegende scheibe für Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## wuschel21 (12. Februar 2009)

Serpen schrieb:


> Und fressen darf er dann Gnome. Zum Nachtisch...


Was...WAS hast du gegen gnome =(


----------



## wuschel21 (12. Februar 2009)

Clive schrieb:


> (fliegende scheibe für Magier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zu spät gelsen da waren die anderen schon durch, aber warum ne scheibe ?


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (12. Februar 2009)

Für Horde auf jeden Fall Wildschweine und für Allies Einhörner.


----------



## kylezcouzin (12. Februar 2009)

ich hätt ne geile idee für ein hexenmeister mount
so nen riesigen fetten teufelsdrachen  so im style von schrecken der nacht oder bösartiger
halt für ne elendsschwere elendslange questreihe man will denen ja nix schenken xD


----------



## wuschel21 (12. Februar 2009)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Für Horde auf jeden Fall Wildschweine und für Allies Einhörner.



Ja ne ist klar, allis die softi warriante oder wie ?


----------



## Clive (12. Februar 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Zu spät gelsen da waren die anderen schon durch, aber warum ne scheibe ?



weils cool aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zumindest in warhammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Pallamos (12. Februar 2009)

Cool wäre es doch die nächste Helden klasse der Mountzähmer besonderheiten er käämpft als fernkämpfer mit Hunden die den gegner beißen und jagen^^und Peitche zum draufhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weitere besonderheit ab stufe 70 das flugmountzähmen^^


----------



## Slow0110 (12. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2_ueohYRhU

*DAS*

Oder wahlweise ne Echse, so wie die Sphärenjäger


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (12. Februar 2009)

Ich wünsche mir einen Armani-Bär  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nein ich meine nicht amani) (ich hoffe dass ich versteht was ich meine)



the_wuif schrieb:


> ein besen wär doch eher was für ne hexe oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne ne die haben doch schon die brennenden Pferde



wuschel21 schrieb:


> Zu spät gelsen da waren die anderen schon durch, aber warum ne scheibe ?


Die Idee ist bestimmt von Warhammer geklaut^^


----------



## Serpen (12. Februar 2009)

@Wuschel21 

vorher frisst er nen Tauren...und nen Ork und NUR wenn er dann noch Hunger hat frisst nen Gnome.
Gnome gehen bei Grollhufen immer. Ist wie  mit Pudding im RL DAS geht auch immer!!!!


----------



## Kajito (12. Februar 2009)

also, ne fliegendes klassenmount für die klassen bei denen es die mounts schon vorher gab wäre schon echt nice. DK's haben ja schließlich auch eines bekommen (dieses blöde gerupfte hühnchen -.-), da wäre es für Palas und Hexer wirklich schön


----------



## Alhazred (12. Februar 2009)

Einen Esel für chars ab lvl 1 die +0 Geschwindigkeit geben - nur für die Optik


ansonsten könnte ich mir einen Löwen für die Allianz vorstellen und eine geflügelte Schlange für die Horde


----------



## Stefge (12. Februar 2009)

Flugmount: Son Jet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urgosch (12. Februar 2009)

ein eber

das wäre zu krass^^


----------



## Mainrick (12. Februar 2009)

Wie wäre es mit Account gebundenen Mounts ?^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. Februar 2009)

Das original Baron(Münchhausen)-Flugmount   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weils was für´n Spaß ist dauert das Aufsitzen etwas länger. Zunächst wird ein kleiner Goblinhelfer aus der Tasche gezogen welcher dann eine riesige Kanone (passt überall rein) aus seiner Tasche zieht. Geladen... rauf auf´s Rohrende... Goblin zündet die Lunte... und WUUUUMMMMM   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigsteven (12. Februar 2009)

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn man einen Streitwagen fahren könnte. Die Jäger könnten dann Tiere zähmen, die man davor spannt, ähnlich wie diese Eishexe aus Narnia. Die Streitwagen werden von Ingenieuren gebaut und von Schmieden komplettiert mit verstärkter Panzerung oder solchen stachelbewehrten Naben, ähnlich wie Messalas Streitwagen aus Ben Hur. Das wäre doch ein cooles Gimmick. Schneider nähen dann noch farbige Wimpel oder Fahnen von Fraktionen oder der eigenen Gilde. In der höchsten Ausbaustufe kann man dann noch 2 weitere Leute mitnehmen, die gegnerische Spieler oder Mobs unter Feuer nehmen (interessant in BGs).

Natürlich wäre dann eine Arena cool, in der man mit den Wagen gegeneinander antritt, sowas wie Circus Orgrimmar (Sturmwind etc pepe).


----------



## Pallamos (12. Februar 2009)

accaunt gebundene Mounts wären doch echt geil man kann sich mit höheren char die mounts kaufen und wenn man zb level 60 erreicht kann man sein altes mount an einem twink senden das wäre es doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashrokse (12. Februar 2009)

Ich will für meinen Tauren einen.. nein zwei! Gnome haben.

Einen für jeden Fuss und dann gleit ich mit denen durch die Lüfte ! whuuuush


----------



## JP_1018 (12. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte gerne einen Streitwagen, also son multiplayer-mount

oder für die allys son ne art mini-panzer (ohne waffen) 

flugtechnisch wäre ganz erfrischend:

so ne art übergroßer wichtel also son dämon mit riesigen schwingen...

oder einfach so ne scheibe wie bei malygos

und allgemein hätte ich wahnsinnig gern n gildenmount... z. B. so zepps wie in Eiskrone, die sollten dann nur 60% fluggeschwindigkeit haben, aber dafür ne bank, händler, reitlehrer, waffen um andere zepps anzugreifen, demensprechend "personal" an die täglich/wöchentlich/monatlich n variabler betrag von der gildenbank abgedrückt wird, dann noch vertreter von allen fraktionen (hodir seher zandalar wyrm) wo man gleich sein equip von denen kaufen kann vielleicht sogar noch abbilder von den typen die die daily hc und daily inis vergeben...


----------



## wuschel21 (12. Februar 2009)

Clive schrieb:


> weils cool aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warhammer ja aber WOW ? ich meine warhammer ist wider was ganz anderes, sprich die klasse der magier dort sieht etwas anders aus stell dir mal bitte nen gnom drauf vor.


----------



## MuuHn (12. Februar 2009)

Ich will auf Pickachu Reiten !!!!!

Pika pikachuuuuu >_<


btt.


Ich würde mir ein Nilpferd wünschen . Das wäre dochmal Porno !

MfG


----------



## Falathrim (12. Februar 2009)

Ihr Birnen...die Scheiben wegen Maly...Zweite Phase, klingelts?

Maly = Aspekt der Magie

Seine Diener = Magier

->

Flugscheibe für Magier -.-


----------



## Pallamos (12. Februar 2009)

bin noch nicht so lange bei wow  kenne viele sachen nicht!
aber ein streitwagen wäre stylich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (12. Februar 2009)

Also ausser skateboards Schwebeboards wie bei sonic riders fals ihr das kennt^^


----------



## luXz (12. Februar 2009)

Echse/Leguan       is ja fast dasselbe obwohl ich ein Leguan besser fände
Große Ratte          
Spinne                 
Robospinne          wie die von den Mechagnomen
Wurm/Schlange

Was Insektenhaftes!


----------



## Asmardin (12. Februar 2009)

Ich wär für nen Hydralisken oder noch besser Diabolo, den man upgraden kann zu Baal^^


----------



## Shizo. (12. Februar 2009)

Son Teil wie Flickwerk aber ohne Gedärme sondern da ist eine Scheibe und da sitzt man drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (12. Februar 2009)

Sorry hier stand  nen Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (12. Februar 2009)

ein U-boot das muss ja nicht viel kosten nur damit man beim schwimmen schneller vorankommt!


----------



## Draco1985 (12. Februar 2009)

Also die Idee eines Spinnenmounts fänd ich mal irrsinnig cool. Wär mal was anderes, und als Epic-Äquivalent dann einen zahmen Reit-Neruben.
Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich diese Viecher LIEBE?

Tja, da sag noch einer, Leute wären ingame genau so wie im RL, da hab ich die achtbeinigen Tierchen gar nicht lieb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Priester4ever (12. Februar 2009)

irgendein fettes hässliches vie das sabbert un stacheln hat...das wär doch was^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. Februar 2009)

Priester4ever schrieb:


> irgendein (fettes) hässliches vieh das sabbert un stacheln hat...das wär doch was^^


Bill Kaulitz???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Sie sollten grundsätzlich alle Tiere die groß genug sind als Reittiere anbieten damit endlich mehr Abwechslung in Welt kommt.
...und RedBull (verleiht Flüüügel) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heyjangahui (12. Februar 2009)

ich als troll hätt gern den elfenbeinfarbenen Raptor gern wieder


----------



## airace (12. Februar 2009)

@ Sascha_BO genau Alchemisten bekommen ein Trank der " Bed Rull " heißt

und wenn man ihn trinkt bekommt amn flügel und ist sein eigens flugmount

und dann können meisterköche E.P.O herstellen und dan laufen sie so schnell 

wie ein mount :-)

naja jetzt mal im ernst ein Krokodiel oder ein Echse hätte schon was... :-)

mfg airace


----------



## Part v. Durotan (12. Februar 2009)

unsichtbar / boots of speed ^^


----------



## Öbelix1 (12. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein: Ich hätte auch noch gerne einen Tauren für meine Gnom-Magierin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und ich nen gnom für meinen tauren!


----------



## Hellfire1337 (12. Februar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Bill Kaulitz???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


MADE MY DAY!!

btt: ich find die impelentierten schön genug außerdem reichts wenn man auf denen von A nach B reiten/laufen/fliegen kann


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. Februar 2009)

für Fluganfänger =>   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dazu ein schickes Paar Bretter, welche als Flügel dienen. Wahlweise auch an einem Pferd anzubringen als _"Pegasus-Light"_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber so ein feuriger Bulle als Alternative zum Hexermount würde mir noch gefallen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWDokta (12. Februar 2009)

ich will ein kleines ferkel!


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (12. Februar 2009)

ne wolke


----------



## mister.G (12. Februar 2009)

Das mit dem Feuerbullen find ich mal Genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowXanTos (12. Februar 2009)

Trollzacker schrieb:


> Menschen eine Taube!


ROFL!!!! "Taube" xD xD xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hey, nix gegen dich, aber das ist echt LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw das ding heißt greif 

BTT: Priester = Opferklasse = engel als flugmount als ausgleich. alle andern bekommen nichts =)
und jetzt *flame on* mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (12. Februar 2009)

irgendwas, was einem als flugmountbeschwören flügel wachsen lässt (entweder so richtig schöne engelsflügel, oder böse schwarze dämonenschwingen)


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (12. Februar 2009)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> irgendwas, was einem als flugmountbeschwören flügel wachsen lässt (entweder so richtig schöne engelsflügel, oder böse schwarze dämonenschwingen)


Siehe AION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hmmm, so ne Hydra wäre bestimmt cool =)


----------



## RexxoV (12. Februar 2009)

Geil wär ma ne Spinne oder so ne qiraji wespe wie aus ahn quirai 
was auch noch geil wär das man sich sien eigenes mount zähmen kann oder so. wie hunter ihre pets zähmen.


----------



## kingkryzon (12. Februar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Bill Kaulitz???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


thx meine sig ab jetz^^


----------



## Mugazombi (12. Februar 2009)

und für alle nicht schurken die nicht vanishen können:
Boots of Escaping

Die Idee mit der Ratte als Reitmount gefällt mir!


----------



## Shrukan (12. Februar 2009)

Reittiere werden bald schwimmen können, wurde mal angekündigt ^^

Also Tiger, Bären, Raptoren, Worge und die ganzen alten anderen Mounts werden doch meist immer in anderen Farben und Variationen ins Spiel gebracht.
Ich wäre mal für reitbare Wildschweine, passen gut zu Orks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer WAR mal gesehen hat, da gibts Reitschweine und die haben was.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (13. Februar 2009)

nen brennenden Pala für meinen Hexer.

nen Gnom für meinen Tauren.


----------



## Rangekiller (13. Februar 2009)

so ne coole son goku wolke wär schon was feines^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Februar 2009)

Sandwurm


----------



## StilleQuelle (13. Februar 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Sandwurm




Brian Herbert ftW...

btt: bei den wünschen, die ihr hier habt, könnte man ja gleich, einen editor für reittiere einbauen á la sims oder spore...xD


----------



## Blooddrainer (13. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mir Wünschen das mein Pala Mount n bissl Prachtvoller aussieht - ansonsten ist es DAS moun überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (13. Februar 2009)

Für meine Magierin hätte ich gerne eine dicke, fette Kröte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten fände ich einen Salamander oder einen Gorilla auch nicht schlecht!
Die Ideen mit der Ratte oder der Eidechse würden mir auch gefallen.
Als Flugmount wäre ein riesiger Papagei, Kakadu oder ein klassicher Rabe doch mal was.


----------



## FreyasErbin (13. Februar 2009)

Ich fänd eine Fledermaus wie sie in Tirisfal rumfliegen als Flugmount echt klasse.


----------



## Spardas (13. Februar 2009)

Ich finde wenn mann einen Dudu in der Gruppe hat sollte man auf seinen Tiergestalten mitreiten können.


----------



## Pcasso (13. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich als Priester Engelsflügel herbeizaubern könnte und dann so quasi wie auf dem Mount rumfliegen das wär schon was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das fänd ich allerdings auch mal sehr geil!!!! /vote


----------



## Crav3n (13. Februar 2009)

imbalol schrieb:


> nene fliegenden Zepelin -
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber wenn dann fürn ganzen Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wer könnte schon die matkosten für nen Zeppelin blechen xD


----------



## Marienkaefer (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte gern ein Einhorn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein schönes weißes mit einem "eleganten" und "epischen" Reitstil.
So, dass die Haare nach hinten wehen wenn man schnell reitet : )
Und ohne Rüstung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Und zum Fliegen ein Einhorn mit Flügeln hihi


----------



## Dabow (13. Februar 2009)

Ich will einen AQ Käfer für alle ... als z.B PVP Mount !!!


----------



## omino (13. Februar 2009)

Die Mounts aus AQ sollen die mal endlich für die ganze Welt freischalten!

Ich find das sind die besten Mounts von der Optik her (Der Blaue ganz besonders ^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lazarus07 (13. Februar 2009)

jau AQ mounts wären nice

und zum fliegen  hät ich gerne kein mount sonder flügen wie illi oder der prock von den hm s3/t6 helm
oder ne discoscheibe wie bei maly^^


----------



## Uranius (13. Februar 2009)

FreyasErbin schrieb:


> Ich fänd eine Fledermaus wie sie in Tirisfal rumfliegen als Flugmount echt klasse.




Schon ganz ganz lange überfällig.
Die Verlassenen sollten endlich mal Ihr Mount bekommen.

Vergeßt den Phönix. Wenn ich mit meiner Fledermaus vorbeikomme ist der auch voller Guano.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (13. Februar 2009)

Am besten wäre wenn man sich so geschirre kaufen kann und dann jedes wildtier bzw. die meisten wildtiere zu mounts machen könnte.

Vlt 1000g pro geschirr oder so

MfG


----------



## Lazarus07 (13. Februar 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> Am besten wäre wenn man sich so geschirre kaufen kann und dann jedes wildtier bzw. die meisten wildtiere zu mounts machen könnte.
> 
> Vlt 1000g pro geschirr oder so
> 
> MfG




lol ne jaa ne  giraffe


----------



## Inuki (13. Februar 2009)

Spardas schrieb:


> Ich finde wenn mann einen Dudu in der Gruppe hat sollte man auf seinen Tiergestalten mitreiten können.



Wurde mal im WoW Forum vorgeschlagen. Welches weiß ich nicht mehr. Aber von fast allen Dudus kam die Idee Geld dafür zu verlangen, dann in Fluggestalt switchen, sehr weit hochfliegen... in Castergestalt switchen und zusehen wie der Depp am Boden zerschellt. ^^ Aufgrund massiver Beschwerden seitens anderer Spieler hätten wir dieses Feature allerdings nich lange. Aber hey, wer von euch würde dieser Versuchung wiederstehen können. Also ich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadSand (13. Februar 2009)

Hm für meinen Warlock hätt ich denn gern nen Dämon like Varimatras zum fliegen ö.ö oder dämonenflügel zum Fliegen^^


----------



## Silmarilli (13. Februar 2009)

ich wünsch mir seit ich den Film gesehen habe für meinen Hexenmeister als Flugmount so einen "Drachen" aus schwarzer Magie wie ihn der Bösewicht in Eragorn Teil eins hat ... zum draufstellen und casten (naja ok casten muss nid sein wär aber nice)

für meine Schurkin hätt ich gern ein gestohlenes Fahrrad (dafür läst sich locker flockig eine questreihe einbauen :-)

für meine Priesterin hmm jetzt wirds schwer hmm kein Flugvieh nur Levitieren so das mach per leertaste wirklich in die lüfte schweben kann ... hat man "abgehoben" kann man nicht mehr casten dafür wachsen einem Engelsflügerl (für Shadow's halt dann statt golden oder weiss einfach auf schwarz umfärben)

für meine Jägerin hmm da bin ich mit meinem Drachen eigentlich jetzt endlich seeeeehr glücklich ... das war mein wunschmount

für meinen Magier - nen Adler 

für die Druidin .. paßt alles soweit nur würd ich mir metamorphosen als darstellung bei verwandlungen richtig mit Körperverbiegen wünschen ... diese instant-zauber sind toll aber dieses "puff-rauchwolke-puff katzengestalt" naja 

der DK paßt soweit :-)

hätt ich nen Paladin würd ich nen störischen Esel wollen und den Paladin dann Dimitri nennen *fg*

Schamanin ... hmm Totems als Propeler aufn Rücken schnallen und ab geht die Luzzi als alternative hmm hmm .. *überlegt noch ein paar minuten* das einzige was mir grad einfällt wäre die Verwandlung in einen Astralen Drachen bzw. Geisterdrachen oder so 

Krieger wenn ich spielen würde hmm hmm ... langstrecken-CHAAAAARGE? hmm 
irgendwie haben ziemlich viele Klassen eine art "element" oder eine art Magie mit der sie arbeiten oder ähnliches nur irgendwie Krieger nich. Ok Schurken auch nicht wirklich was tolles aber die machen sich die "Schatten" zu nutzen .. n unsichtbares Flugmount? ^^

hmm kA 
teilweise komische einfälle ich da haben tun  :-)


----------



## Silmarilli (13. Februar 2009)

Lazarus07 schrieb:


> lol ne jaa ne  giraffe


nääää ich pass ja jetzt mit den normalen mounts schon nur noch durch die Bank-Eingänge in Shatt und Dalaran *whine* immer diese extra abmounting 

aber ... haben würd ich vermutlich auch eine :-))))))))

die Idee mit dem Geschirr für Wildtiere find ich gut ... das gefallen.
ich habe gesprecht

lg sily

P.S. dann hätt ich nen Orca und n Hai und n Hammerhai und n delphin oder so :-)


----------



## Spardas (13. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern ein Einhorn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ein Feuerroter Stier der es Jagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maugaran (13. Februar 2009)

es gibt sowieso schon zu viele mounts, meinetwegen können die die Protodrachen erst mal wieder rausnehmen


----------



## the-King_of-Wow (13. Februar 2009)

Vincent schrieb:


> ich hab mit nem kumepl mal dürber gesponnen, da kam raus, dass wir nicht motorräder oder irgendwelche blauen drachen wollen sondern richtige fliegende pimmel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Habt ihr ideen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glohin (13. Februar 2009)

Für meinen Zwergenkrieger einen großen Dampfpanzer mit funktionierender Kanone,das wäre genial.
Und auf Hordeseite wären die Riesenfledermäuse als Flugmount super.
Ich finde,die Standardflugmounts sollten mal überarbeitet werden,mehr Auswahl wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Februar 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Für meine Magierin hätte ich gerne eine dicke, fette Kröte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine Kampfkröte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum auch nicht... ok, ich will auch eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Glohin schrieb:


> Ich finde,die Standardflugmounts sollten mal überarbeitet werden,mehr Auswahl wäre nicht schlecht.


Oder Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten wie Rüstungen, Stoffüberwürfe mit änderbaren Farben, Bannern, Gildenwappen und sowas. 
Das würde auch schonmal für Abwechslung sorgen.


----------



## Gerbalin (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe das es dieses Jahr den Braufest Tiger gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (13. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn ich gerade pausier würde ich mir trotzdem andere Mounts Wünschen.

Aber keine was jeder hat sondern individuelle. Man könnte z.B. eine Questreihe absolvieren und zum Schluss kann man sich sein eigenes Mount zusammenstellen. Halt ein Mounteditor.


----------



## Limpid0815 (13. Februar 2009)

Ich würde gern ne Fledermaus als Flugmount für meinen Untoten Schurken haben.

Das hätte Style!!


----------



## violentiam (13. Februar 2009)

eine fiese reitspinne für meine hexe.


----------



## Goebi (13. Februar 2009)

Vogel Roc oder Manticore wären nice.


----------



## Marienkaefer (13. Februar 2009)

Spardas schrieb:


> Und ein Feuerroter Stier der es Jagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö.. Das wird sicher nicht gejagt! - Bewundern dürft ihr es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (13. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern ein Einhorn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das werbe Freud Dingens ist nen Einhornzebra  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Glaube nicht das es eínen Pegasus geben wird.


----------



## Darkfire936 (13. Februar 2009)

Ich will nen Frostwyrm^^


----------



## Elito (13. Februar 2009)

I AM THE LAWGIVA!!11elf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_NirAeZqig

zu geil ^^ sowas will ich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiryo (13. Februar 2009)

das mit der fledermaus wünsch ich mir schon ewig, aber wenns geht ne gepanzerte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was auch geil wär, für meinen schami, wär son panzerbär, ähnlich wie das vieh aus zul aman, mit schrumpfköpfen
und für meinen hexer so ne art verdammniswache, hätt echt style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (13. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein: Ich hätte auch noch gerne einen Tauren für meine Gnom-Magierin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





/made my day
ich bräuchte einen dranei für meinen UD und einen ehm Gronn oder Gruul für meinen Tauren


----------



## Clive (13. Februar 2009)

gabs eigentlich nicht mal ein frostwyrm in der beta? oder täusch ich mich da


----------



## Pereace2010 (13. Februar 2009)

Hmm wie wäre es mit nem Regenwurm als Bodenmount  ^^


----------



## Franzman (13. Februar 2009)

Îch fänd irgendeinen Flugdämon für Hexer cool. 
Oder Streitwägen für mehrere.
oder ein Ingi Cabrio ^^.
oder nen Reitaffen.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (13. Februar 2009)

also ein frostwyrm wie in der anfangs zeit von DK wär klasse, und mit dem addon mealstrom mount die auf dem wasser laufen können (echsen usw.)


----------



## wass'n? (13. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich will einen permanenten Besen für meine Magierin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich für meinen Hexer. Wünsch ich mir seit ich das erste mal einen hatte.


----------



## wass'n? (13. Februar 2009)

Cold schrieb:
			
		

> ich will arthas als mount dann sitz ich auf seinen schultern und jedes mal wenn er rumbockt gibts eins mit der peitsche die seine laufgeschwindigkeit auf 200 erhöt für eine minute^^
> 
> oder was ich auch geil fänd wenn sich dreaneis selber in irgendwelche mounts tranformieren könnten


Das Einzige was fehlt sind 2 Beine mehr. Der Rest passt doch schon.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Februar 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> also ein frostwyrm wie in der anfangs zeit von DK wär klasse, und mit dem addon mealstrom mount die auf dem wasser laufen können (echsen usw.)


Der Frostwyrm sah zwar schick aus, aber als Mount finde ich ihn doch etwas überdimensioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stell dir mal vor, sie würden den Teufelssaurier aus´m Krater "anbieten"... irgendwann sieht man ja den Wald vor lauter Mounts nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wass'n? (13. Februar 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:
			
		

> Was...WAS hast du gegen gnome =(
> [/QUOTE Also ICH habe nichts gegen Gnome. Leider. Ich würde es einsetzen.


----------



## Immondys (13. Februar 2009)

Für Schneider einen flügfähigen Supermannanzug und für Ingis die Batman Rüstung und das Batmobil.
Außerdem für Ingis den Terminator, der 30 Sekunden mitkämpft.


----------



## wass'n? (13. Februar 2009)

Für Hexer, dass die Sukku fliegen lernt. Aber nur im Liegen fliegen.


----------



## Feltor (13. Februar 2009)

Ich wär ja dafür dass jede Klasse eigene Reittier bekommt also z.b. Paladine ein Pegasus Flugmount oder für Todesritter nen Skellet-Drachen ( Nein ich mein keinen Frostwyrm) oder so wär doch ma was neues


----------



## M.A.U.L. (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich hätt gern so ein Mount wie aus Star Wars episode 3 die Echse.
Oder n Transformers^^.


----------



## wass'n? (13. Februar 2009)

Für Hexer, dass die Sukku fliegen lernt. Aber nur im Liegen fliegen.


----------



## Amilinda (13. Februar 2009)

skateboard !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacurac (14. Februar 2009)

Wie wäre denn mal so ein Geier wie in Westfall? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlock91 (14. Februar 2009)

In oblivion 3 gabs so riesenflöhe zum reitn. Des wäre auch sehr cool


----------



## Thí (14. Februar 2009)

Leopard A2
Eurofigther
!


----------



## Mikaster (14. Februar 2009)

Amilinda schrieb:


> skateboard !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



!!!

im Magierforum gabs mal so einen Thread über ein Arkanes Pferd oder so, so ähnlich dann wie ein Pegasus. Bloss halt so bläulich weiß schimmernd.

Ich hätte persönlich gerne den Thron aus "300" (da wo diese Transe draufsitz) als Bodenmount, auf Hordenseite von einer Gefolgschafft von Gnomen getragen und auf Allyseite von Blutelfen (ja ich spiele Horde und Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Als Flugmount hätte ich gerne so ein Kampfflugzeug, wie man bei dieser einen Daily im Fjord hat. (Natürlich Engineering only!)
Und vielleicht noch einen übergroßen Adler (Der hätte dann Ähnlichkeit mit dem Greifen, aber ich find "Pure" Adler irgendwie schöner als dieses Mischwesen)


----------



## GreenIsaac (14. Februar 2009)

Klare Sache: 4 Gnome die einen Thron tragen... einfach wunderschön!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (14. Februar 2009)

bis auf den frostwyrm braucht wow nicht noch mehr gedöns an viehzeugs. achtung, dies ist nur meine meinung.


----------



## Gromma (14. Februar 2009)

Sonen dickes Wildschwein für meinen Ork fänd ich super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mister.G (14. Februar 2009)

ein fliegender Stein wär cool


----------



## Maror der Superschami (14. Februar 2009)

Ich würd mir ein Elementar Mount für meinen Schami wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valfaris92 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich will das mammut vom Theatermeister in zul drak
für die dies nit kennen...das ist eigentlich nur nen minimammut^^
sieht voll geul aus^^

ansonsten noch evtl. die mounts der anderen fraktion...
zu bekommen als Bsp.
der Reittierverkäufer wird auf lvl 80 elite vorgestuft....nur als 10er raid machbar und droprate 5% oder so^^


----------



## RAZZACK (14. Februar 2009)

ich hätte gern nicole schwerzinger zum reiten aber naja.... ich würd mich auch mit meinem hexer mount zu frieden geben wenn es flügel hätte^^



achja und habe eben i-wo gelesen hexer sollten besen als mount haben, das sähe z.B. bei nem MÄNNLICHEN orc hexer ziemlich doof aus .......


----------



## Gorgor (14. Februar 2009)

ein cabrio?


----------



## Doodlekeks (14. Februar 2009)

Targon275 schrieb:


> Frostwyrm!!!



würd dann warscheinlich so aussehen:


----------



## Xerodes (14. Februar 2009)

Doodlekeks schrieb:


> würd dann warscheinlich so aussehen:



Ich find, das sieht super aus ^^
Hätt auch gern einen Frostwyrm... die waren in WC3 schon toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. Februar 2009)

schöne idee dabei ^^

oder wie bei der DK angfangst q als man sein mount bekommt ^^

so ein kleines pony fürn taure das hatte ich sah voll geil aus ^^


----------



## Tramadol (14. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein: Ich hätte auch noch gerne einen Tauren für meine Gnom-Magierin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich nen Feuermage gnom als "Hosentaschen Flammenwerfer" ^^

Zum Thema Mounts: Der fliegende Teppich is schon echt cool ! vl noch was cooles neues als bodenmount nen Löwen fänd ich Fesch, wenn das nächste addon wirklich richtung südmeer geht würde das doch vl sogar passen, wobei da dann auch noch die möglichkeit auf wassermounts besteht ... Ich seh schon die Ingi Uboote vor meinem geistigen Auge ^^


----------



## Thesahne (14. Februar 2009)

Ich finde jede Klasse sollte nen eigenes Flugmount bekommen...

Mage: Besen
Hexer: vllt so ne art chimäre, aber mit haut aber halt "verseucht" und mit blutroten augen usw^^
Pala:  Pegasus
DK: haben schon den untoten greifen^^

waren jetz erstmal nur nen paar beispiele...^^ 
Ich finde man sollte aber um die mounts zu bekommen ne richtig schön schwere questreihe machen müssen...
Wäre ja scheiße wenn jeder die hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leitungswasser (14. Februar 2009)

vote 4 abrahams-panzer für ingenieure! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (14. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich will einen permanenten Besen für meine Magierin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nur für magier das würde passen

klassenspezifische mounts wären cool


----------



## FonKeY (14. Februar 2009)

Pallamos schrieb:


> über schwimende reittiere hab ich auch schon gedacht: Haie,Delphine,so Schwimmsaurier wären doch mal was! mit kommpleter stadt unterwasser unter einer Riesen kupel wäre doch mall richtig geil!




gute idee...unterwasserstadt gibt es noch gar nich bei wow.......STARGATE ATLANTIS like =D


----------



## Doodlekeks (14. Februar 2009)

Das wär doch ein cooles eidechsen-mount:


----------



## WAR_FAN (14. Februar 2009)

zu der unterwasserstadt und den unterwasser reittieren
man vermutet dass nach bc und wotlk die dritte erweiterung der emerald dream sein wird, das is der bereich zwischen kalimdor und östliche königreiche, ich denk da wird blizz so was einführen...
aber sonst, mein dudu hate schon ne fluggestalt aber als reittier wäre so n schwebender stein auch recht cool


----------



## Doodlekeks (14. Februar 2009)

so was mit einer unterwasser welt wär echt cool

so zum Beispiel das eine große Gruppe von Naga durch irgendeinen Kristall oder der BL beeinflusst werden und ihre eigenen Artgenossen angreifen und die verbleibenden naga dann eine unterwasserstadt aufbauen und man ihnen dann helfen muss oder so

des wär z.B. ein cooles unterwasser mount:


----------



## Kindgenius (14. Februar 2009)

Need Bison :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (14. Februar 2009)

Was ich Blizz nahelegen würde:

Frostwyrm für Gladiatoren (Wie die Netherdrachen), welche ebenfalls durch eine Art "Frostwyrmschwingen" erhaltbar sein werden..

Ein 3-Mann Mount für die Warlocks: Höllenkutsche (Schwarz mit bissle Feuerstyle) mit 2 Teufelsrössern im Gespann, zwar Groß aber muss Style haben!!

Ein 3-Mann Mount für die Paladine: Pegasus Pferd mit Kutsche, halt eben ähnlich wie beim Hexer die Idee, nur so ne Holy Kutsche in Fraktionsfarbe + Glitzer und 1 Pegasus im Gespann.

Votet hier mal für den Frostwyrm: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...98503&sid=3 ^^ aber zackig


----------



## Framos (14. Februar 2009)

Und wenn jede klasse  n Eigenes Mount hat, Heulen wieder Alle rum dass jeder einfach alles kanne (so long)


Ich wünsche mir Eigentlich nur Nen Drachen des Grünen Drachenschwarms

@ den obendran: Palakutsche bringt uns dann an den Ball ne ^^ Mit dem Traumprinzen im Märchen. Sorry aber DA steig ich nicht ein!

und Den Frostwyrm für Gladis fände ich bekloppt... gebt den PvP nappen noch mehr damit sie den PvE'lern auf die nüsse gehen


----------



## Allysekos (14. Februar 2009)

Einen großen Frostwyrm (der immer beim Einloggen erscheint) als Flugmount für meinen DK

Oder vlt einen Skateoboard oder Fahrrad?^^


----------



## Allysekos (14. Februar 2009)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> Was ich Blizz nahelegen würde:
> 
> Frostwyrm für Gladiatoren (Wie die Netherdrachen), welche ebenfalls durch eine Art "Frostwyrmschwingen" erhaltbar sein werden..
> 
> ...



ach ja Frostwyrm wird sehr wahrscheinlich als Arthas Drop vorgesehen,also keine Gladis nenene^^


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (14. Februar 2009)

Bekommen ja nit alle Gladis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taz66 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich will einen BMW M3 voll getunt als Mount,dazu noch ne fette Goldkette und nen Harem voll Weiber wie sich das gehört.

Lol ey.


----------



## kingkryzon (14. Februar 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Klare Sache: 4 Gnome die einen Thron tragen... einfach wunderschön!


jo und man bekommt keinen fallschaden weil beim fallen die gnome die sprung abdämpfen und zermatscht werden muhahaha^^


----------



## Curumir (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich fönd ne Kutsche geil! Um die zu bauen brauch man von jedem Beruf etwas: z.B Lederer für Peitsche usw. Schneider für Fahnen, Schmied für z.B Stacheln an den Räden, Juwe für den Style, Verz für schnelles fahren und n Ingi um das alles zusammen zu setzten!
Und vll n Skorpion

Sonst vielen von dem schon genannten
Ne Spinne
ne Ratte
n Feuerbullen
n Zeppelin
ne Echse!!!!


----------



## Werfloh (9. Juni 2009)

Bitte nicht hauen, dass ich das alte Thema wieder ausbuddele, aber ersten find ich das Thema schön und  zweitens hab ich mal eine Frage: Was ist eigentlich aus dem angekündigten Sphärenjägermount geworden? Wurde ja damals direkt auf woweurope vorgestellt. Dass es das Mount nicht gibt weiß ich, aber weiß jemand wieso?


----------



## paddey (9. Juni 2009)

EIn drache wo aus schatten bestehen würde wäre ganz schööööööön


----------



## SixNight (9. Juni 2009)

Finger weg von den staubigen Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atabax (9. Juni 2009)

nen panzer  (also als permanetes maount)  und nen puddel jumper  aus stargate  xD    für  5 mann oder so ^^    oder nen zug  (nicht so wei die tiefbahn ist ja langweilig)


----------



## wildrazor09 (9. Juni 2009)

den frostwyrm gibs schon oda gabs schon. Also soweit ich weiß konnte man einen nach der 5 arenasaison gewinnen


----------



## wildrazor09 (9. Juni 2009)

ich fänd so ein schwimmmount wie das Grauen aus der Tiefe (Höhle des Schlangenschreins) geil.

Und für hexenmeister vielleicvht so ne mischung aus Teufelsjäger,Protodrachen und Netherdrachen als Flugmount.

Oda ich fänd für nen Magier so Feuersurfen gut( also auf so nem Feuersurfbrett fliegen ) und bei Warlocks aus Schatten


----------



## Otama (9. Juni 2009)

ich hab mir schon seit längerem einen zeppelin als flugmount für mehrere personen vorgestellt^^ und was mit dem shärenjäger geworden is wüsste ich auch mal gern hab mich schon oft gefragt wo der bleibt


----------



## Luxéra (9. Juni 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> ich fänd so ein schwimmmount wie das Grauen aus der Tiefe (Höhle des Schlangenschreins) geil.
> 
> 
> Es gibt schon eines und zwar die schildkröte, die man angeln kann. Die schwimmt 60% schneller.
> Ich fische seit wochen stundenlang aber ich hatte noch kein glück -_-


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

Ich will für ...

Gnom : Smart 

N811  : Peugeot 107


----------



## Luxéra (9. Juni 2009)

extrem geil wär wenn der jäger auf stufe 60 lernen würde, auf sein pet zu hüpfen und sich dann 80% schneller bewegen würde. Wie die reisegestallt nur schneller. Stellt euch vor so ein zwegenjäger auf einem kernhund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ein auf seiner krabbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokker (9. Juni 2009)

so eine Roboterspinne wie sie in Gnomergan benutzt wird, wäre auch ziemlich witzig


----------



## Maxugon (9. Juni 2009)

./vote für Pegasus.Paladinne an die Macht!


----------



## Seryma (9. Juni 2009)

Ich würde mir wünschen, das es für Schamanen eigene Klassenmounts gibt, nämlich den Astralwolf, praktisch ein astrales Mount... meinetwegen kann auch dafür der Geisterwolf rausgenommen werden :>

Was noch toll wäre, Geistermounts... einfach nur grüne Rauchschwaden, die als reitbarer Untersatz agieren, das fände ich mal verdammt stylisch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es wird auch mit dem nächsten AddOn einfach nur eine neue Farbe auf etwas bisheriges geschmiert, ein neuer Name drübergehängt und schon will uns Blizz weismachen, sie hätten etwas neues gemacht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Er4yzer (9. Juni 2009)

MadCatMK2 schrieb:


> Ein Pegasus als Klassenmount für meinen Pala wäre mal nice, Hexer können auch nen verderbtes haben wenn sie wollen *g*




uii ein verderbtes fliegendes ross wäre echt mal 'ne überlegung wert... stelle ich mir schon verdammt stylisch vor für hexer (oder DKs) auf einem zerfetzten brennenden streitross zu fliegen... klassenspezifische flugtiere wären generell mal schön (gibt ja nur die olle knochentaube fürn DK) =)


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Juni 2009)

ich hätte gern mal ein uboot zum tauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
passend zum hubschrauber und dem chopper


----------



## Hexold (9. Juni 2009)

reiten aufm hunterpet


----------



## Turismo (9. Juni 2009)

Ein UFO wäre goil^^


----------



## Hexold (9. Juni 2009)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> Was ich Blizz nahelegen würde:
> 
> Frostwyrm für Gladiatoren (Wie die Netherdrachen), welche ebenfalls durch eine Art "Frostwyrmschwingen" erhaltbar sein werden..
> 
> ...



ja genau und am besten nimmt man die andren 8 klassen ausm spiel raus -.-


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Juni 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> den frostwyrm gibs schon oda gabs schon. Also soweit ich weiß konnte man einen nach der 5 arenasaison gewinnen



jup den konnte man in der letzten saison gewinnen...der hat echt style habe letztens einen damit rumfliegen sehen


----------



## 666Anubis666 (9. Juni 2009)

Ich will nen Säure Triefenden Skelett Tiger


----------



## bruskass (9. Juni 2009)

Bobby car^^


----------



## Littelbigboss (9. Juni 2009)

also wenn wer seine reittiere zähmen kan dan is es der hunter ´pet kan er ja schon zähmen dan bringt er es auch dazu auf ihm zu reiten


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (9. Juni 2009)

Hydra fände ich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und als Wl natürlich ne Dämonfluggestalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpirìh (9. Juni 2009)

Uboote wären cool... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder fliegende Schweine^^


----------



## Marcney (9. Juni 2009)

Ein Rabe der brennt =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (9. Juni 2009)

Ein riesen Murloc. *mmmrgl* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ildraco (9. Juni 2009)

Ich will Dudus reiten können. Also Taurendudus ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ein permanenter Besen für meinen Mage


----------



## Otama (9. Juni 2009)

dumboohren fürs mammut wären auch ma ne überlegung wert^^


----------



## Dreet (9. Juni 2009)

> und allgemein hätte ich wahnsinnig gern n gildenmount... z. B. so zepps wie in Eiskrone, die sollten dann nur 60% fluggeschwindigkeit haben, aber dafür ne bank, händler, reitlehrer, waffen um andere zepps anzugreifen, demensprechend "personal" an die täglich/wöchentlich/monatlich n variabler betrag von der gildenbank abgedrückt wird, dann noch vertreter von allen fraktionen (hodir seher zandalar wyrm) wo man gleich sein equip von denen kaufen kann vielleicht sogar noch abbilder von den typen die die daily hc und daily inis vergeben.



Da bin ich voll dafür!
So nen Zeppelin für die Gilde wäre mal ober geil!


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Ein fliegendes Gaggibröckli


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (9. Juni 2009)

Ein Fahrrad..Man muss die ganze Zeit alt+f4 drücken um fahren zu können..


----------



## Werfloh (9. Juni 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Finger weg von den staubigen Threads
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich merks gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber naja neben Uboot und Bobbycar sind auch ein paar schöne Ideen dabei^^(soll nicht diese Ideen abwerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Drazmodaan (9. Juni 2009)

MoeMT384 schrieb:


> Ich hätt gerne Carmen Electa als Mount
> 
> *träum*
> 
> ...




bin dabei!!!


----------



## Drazmodaan (9. Juni 2009)

Es gibt doch o dämliche Sprungfeder-stöcke mit denen man mehr oder weniger rumhopsen kann - fände ich prima für menschliche Palas.


*boingboingboingboing...*


----------



## Lethior (9. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dafür das Gnome im Kinderwagen durch die Gegend gefahren werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (9. Juni 2009)

einen gnomenesel , einen elfenwedel ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atomhamster (9. Juni 2009)

> für meine Schurkin hätt ich gern ein gestohlenes Fahrrad (dafür läst sich locker flockig eine questreihe einbauen :-)



Jaja die idee find ich einfach köstlich- man stelle sich nen gut ausgerüsteten schurken auf ner alten klapperkiste vor,
so ein damenrad mit gepäckträger und hinten ner fahne "made in polen"- dann würde ich mir glaub ich auch einen schurken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Gnome-> ein kleiner Chiwawa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (9. Juni 2009)

Ne Blutelfin?

Wundert mich, dass das niemand gesagt hat ^^


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2009)

will nen paladin mit flügelchen als reitmount :<
@ vorposter blutelfen haben kein loch da vorne .. wird schwer zum "reiten" ^^


----------



## Thelani (9. Juni 2009)

DAS hätt ich gern in WoW eingebaut! Dann könnte man die komplette Gilde oder Schlachtzug chauffieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (9. Juni 2009)

Als raid mount die Fahrbahn vor Mimiron.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Juni 2009)

Ich fänds super wenn jede Klasse sich ein Mount kaufen kann wie die dk´s ihrs da, 
Also:
Hexer = irgendnen Flugdämon(aber nich wie das erste mount was sie bekommen)
Palas = Keine idee zu....
Schurken = Unsichtbarer Greif der fraktion? also durchsichtig 
Magier = Besen? 
Schamanen = Flugelementar
Dk´s = haben schun eins kriegen nix mehr
Dudus = haben auch schon ihr mount
Krieger =Auch keine idee zu....
Irgendeine Klasse vergessen?


----------



## Mitzushi (9. Juni 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Dudus = haben auch schon ihr mount


Welches denn? Die Flugformen? Die zählen nicht als Mount. Ansonsten haben die kein spezielles.


----------



## Topfkopf (9. Juni 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ich fänds super wenn jede Klasse sich ein Mount kaufen kann wie die dk´s ihrs da,
> Also:
> Hexer = irgendnen Flugdämon(aber nich wie das erste mount was sie bekommen)
> Palas = Keine idee zu....
> ...


 ja Hunter zum beispiel-.- aber die werden ja andauernd vergessen.... Ich fänd Flugmounts cool wo man mehrere mitnehmen kann, oder Transformations Halsketten die einen in einen Vogel verwandeln mit 0.02% weltendroprate oder für 400 Embleme oder so. Und natürlich spezialbodenmounts (mopeds^^) die 150% oder 200% schaffen^^ die sollten dann aber entsprechend schwer zu bekommen sein, besondere Sachen halt.


----------



## Otama (9. Juni 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Irgendeine Klasse vergessen?



ja hunter aber die könnten sich nen flugmount fangen (vögel, schimären oder sonst was) und dann dadrauf fliegen^^


----------



## Rexo (9. Juni 2009)

_*einen Fliegenden Joint fur trolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry konte ich mier nicht verkneifen*_


----------



## Mindadar (9. Juni 2009)

Otama schrieb:


> ja hunter aber die könnten sich nen flugmount fangen (vögel, schimären oder sonst was) und dann dadrauf fliegen^^



Jäger...sind doch eh nur Farmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja zähmen wär was doof und wenn zähmen dann nur auch nur in einem bestimmten gebiet und für ne gewisse art von gold.....

Und zu den mounts bei den anderen klassen ich glaub bei den Dk´s wird das mount billiger wenn sie ehrfürchtig bei der schwarzen klinge sind...kann das? 
also magier könnten ihr mount also zb von Kirin kriegen....


----------



## EisblockError (9. Juni 2009)

Wäre gut wenn sich Jäger Razorscale zähmen könnten und dann als Mount benutzen.


----------



## radio-activ (10. Juni 2009)

Muss Chocobo haben


----------



## Milivoje (10. Juni 2009)

Meine Idee für die Hexerversion des Flugstyles hat sich leider durch die Dispersion des Schattenpriesters erledigt. Der Hexer sollte ich sich in Schatten zerlegen und dann durch die Luft schweben. Dabei wäre jeder Gras und jeder Baum, der dem Hexer zu nahe kommt, versengt worden. Dafür würde ich sogar eine mehrstündige Castzeit in kauf nehmen.^^


----------



## Topfkopf (10. Juni 2009)

zähmbare mounts für Hunter...garnet schlecht. Dann sollte man das aber so machen das alle Mobs zähmbar sind als Mount, allerdings darf niemand den Hunter beim mount zähmen heilen, niemand darf den Mob hauen während des Vorgangs und es sollte je nach mob Länger dauern, sagen wir ich zähm mr nen lvl 10 Wolf als Mount, dauert 5 minuten, Onyxia dauert dann aber 45 minuten, also können nur echte Tophunter mit vollem Ausdauereq, ausdauervz´s, ausdauerbuffs und soviel Rüssi und parry wie möglich seltene bossmobs zähmen. so in etwa sollte man das dann gestalten, sonst würde ja bald jeder vollpfosten mit Onyxia oder so rumreiten^^


----------



## kurnthewar (10. Juni 2009)

hydra mit nen paar köpfen fänd ich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber noch besser wäre eigentlich nen pet zum mount zu füttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so mit wachsen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suki2000 (10. Juni 2009)

Tante schrieb:


> Echsen! ich will ne Reitechse auf vier Beinen ( so wie die Sphärenjäger aussehen) und Esel ( ihr wisst schon die die man in der Flüsternden Schlucht retten muss) die schau so pützig aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub ich hab igrnedwo mal gelesen und ein Pic gesehn( Fragt mich pls nemmer wo ich weiss es nicht mehr^^) das es denn Spährenjäger als mount geben soll ( evtl in irgendein Addon^^). Ich warte darauf das der Frostwyrnn endlich dazu kommt die Arena helden durften ihn für die Letze Saison schon haben *arggh*, hoffentlich kommt de rbald dazu so wie der Netherdrache damals( war auch erst für Arena spieler zugänglich^^)


----------



## bwcl (10. Juni 2009)

Elandor1 schrieb:


> einen porsche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein schwimmmount wäre echt genial, aber das mit dem unbegrenzt unter wasseratmung ist net so toll^^.
Man sollte schon lieber etwas länger unter wasser bleiben können, aber das auch nicht sein Leben lang, da der Dudu mit seiner "Gestaltwandlung" echt ins gras beißen würde und der Mage mit seiner Fähigkeit: "Wasseratmung" Unbrauchbar wird nachner Zeit.
Also von daher =) Neeeeeeeeeeeee. Aber die Idee Mit dem Wassermount ist echt praktisch und Geil in einem xD.

Mfg
Bwcl.


----------



## fre_k (10. Juni 2009)

Naja, da ich Holy-Priester aus überzeugung bin hört sich der Vorschlag mit den Flügeln doch ganz nice an. ^^

Aber ansonsten so n Marder oder n Eichhörnchen. Halt irgend so n Nager wo eigentlich viel kleiner sein müsste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Halt so "Kleintiere" als Mounts find ich nice, passt in ne Fantasiewelt. Marienkäfer als Flugmount, Hühner zum Reiten und Quallen zum schwimmen. ;D

Edit: @ Vorposter, Mage können doch kein Unterwasseratmen? Das sind die Hexenmeister. Wassermounts wären auch nicht so schlimm, schliesslich wären die ab nem höheren Level. Du könntest auch behaupten das die Flugform des Druiden doof ist weil sie immer gleich aussieht. Oder seine Reiseform bzw. Geisterwolf. Nur sind diese Zauber halt ab tieferen Leveln, und (!!) instant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Hexer, sobald du ab deinem Mount absteigst um einen Mob zu töten oder irgendwas zu looten, wird dir langsam die Luft ausgehen. Mit unterwasseratmung kanst du das unterbinden.


----------



## Joergsen (10. Juni 2009)

so nen besen wie von den schlotternächten.
aber so wie er am anfang war, also mit instant aufsatteln. für jedes bg einfach nur genial.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte gerne ne Riesenkakerlake die mich auffrist und am Zielort wieder auska...t!

Ansonsten hätte ich noch ganz gerne den Zeitverlorenen... aber den seh ich nur tot rumliegen. Kopf -> Tisch.


----------



## Dufurius (10. Juni 2009)

YoggSaron als Mount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arunnir (10. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht ne Schildkröte, aber eine schnelle Landschildkröte(Ich weiss ist ein bisschen unlogisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte gerne den "_schleimigen wurmzerfressenen Molch_" (*Jabba*)... und wo wir schonmal bei schleimigen Molchen sind.... 

-einen gepanzerten Reit/Schwimm-*Frosch *(aus nichtrostendem Edelstahl)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-eine *Schnecke *auf Speed (wie in der _Unerträglichen Geschichte_)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-einen *fliegenden Fisch*... auf Rädern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-einen *Grottenolm *(nicht den Hans-Werner)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-und ´n *Mini Cooper *(für Tauren mit Schiebedach)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (10. Juni 2009)

Also wenn noch Autos kommen, höre ich auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber die Hexenbesen für Hexer wäre cool. (hab keinen Hexer, aber ich gönne denen sowas)

Für Schurken : Reitschlangen

Für Krieger: Reitnashorn

Für Magier: nix - die können schon porten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für Shamanen: fällt mir nix ein zu


----------



## HuBi! (10. Juni 2009)

Das Huhn was mit dem nächsten TCG Kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (10. Juni 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Also wenn noch Autos kommen, höre ich auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gibt ne lustige machinima dazu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghANtP1JPPg

mfg


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juni 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Für Shamanen: fällt mir nix ein zu



Vielleicht nen Bollerwagen zum hinterherziehen in Geisterwolfform? Der wäre beim farmen sicher unheimlich praktisch...


----------



## Dufurius (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte gerne die Karre aus "Die Liga der außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen" für meinen Schami!


----------



## TighFoOn (10. Juni 2009)

EINE RIEßEN SCHNEEFLOCKE !!! tempo ist 310% kann aber nur nach unten fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bwcl (10. Juni 2009)

TighFoOn schrieb:


> EINE RIEßEN SCHNEEFLOCKE !!! tempo ist 310% kann aber nur nach unten fallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist wirklich eine gute idee.
Wenn man das bedürfnis hat sich selbst umzubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Juni 2009)

TighFoOn schrieb:


> EINE RIEßEN SCHNEEFLOCKE !!! tempo ist 310% kann aber nur nach unten fallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gibt es etwas, was auch zur Seite fallen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dufurius (10. Juni 2009)

*Ironie on*


Und wo wir schon bei Mount Wünschen sind möchte ich an dieser Stelle ein sehr ernstes Thema ansprechen das vorallem die Heil- und Ele Schamanen unter uns betrifft. Viele von uns leiden seit Ulduar unter chronischen Fingerschmerzen da die ewige Totemstellerei auf Dauer sehr auf die Gelenke geht. Deshalb möchte ich hiermit bei Blizzard eine Totemschubkarre beantragen in der wir Schamanen unsere Totems die ganze Zeit mit uns mitziehen können.


*Ironie off*


----------



## Tinkapela (10. Juni 2009)

Ich will als Hexenmeister auch ein eigenes Flugmount haben. DKs haben auch eins.

So ein Flugmonster, so wie es Durza aus Eragon beschwört, wär einfach genial.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (10. Juni 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Hmm...chopper gibt es schon. wie wäres mit nem BMW^^. Nein ganz ehrlich würde ich mir so ne Spinne wünschen wie Maexxnan^^


Auch so groß wie Maex?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: Ist nicht der, jetzt schon existierende, Greif eine Greifen-Pferd-Mixtur? 
      naja egal..
      ich wäre für einen schwer zu holenden Phönix, aber bitte nicht die Dropchance wie Al'ars Asche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße an die lieben Buffies & User gehen raus von Jeffrey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte für mein Gnom gern so'n *Roboter* wie sie zB in Gnomeregan oder im Schlingendorntal vorkommen. Wahlweiße mit Propeller damit man in den AddOn-Welten abheben kann.

Dann wären da noch die *Krokodile*, die würden sich auch eigenen um noch nen Kollegen mitzunehmen.

Ein klassisches *Skateboard* für Chars ab 30. Ab 60 dann mit Raketenantrieb. Vorsicht sturzgefahr!

Und für die Zwerge ein rollendes *Bierfass*.


----------



## Malakhay (10. Juni 2009)

als Mount, das nur in den Städten benutzt werden kann, eine Sänfte! ... für Horde von Gnomen getragen, für Alli von Goblins getragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder einfach so noch ein paar fun-Mounts ... n Kamel, in Tanaris zu kaufen ... die öfters genannte Schlange in irgendwelchen Sümpfen zu kaufen (oder als Drop) ... bei den Wildherzen auch eine Sänfte, auch von diesen getragen (auf ehrfürchtig) und bei den Orakel einen etwas größeren von denen, ohne Sattel, weil er einen festhält (auch auf ehrfürchtig) und wen das Zucken vom Raptor gestört hat, wird beim Orakelmount Augenkrebs bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (10. Juni 2009)

need fliegender strudel o:


----------



## Dufurius (10. Juni 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> need fliegender strudel o:




Apfel oder Quark?


----------



## Minorjiel (10. Juni 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein: Ich hätte auch noch gerne einen Tauren für meine Gnom-Magierin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und einen Gnom für den Tauren-Krieger xD


----------



## Xelyna (10. Juni 2009)

Hexer Flugmount für meine Hexen und irgendenie Lichtgestalt für meinen Priesterinnen ^^
Wahlweise dann als Holy/Diszi hell und als Shadow dunkel :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juni 2009)

MadCatMK2 schrieb:


> Schlittenhunde mit Schlitten!



/sign ^^


----------



## zwersch (10. Juni 2009)

Targon275 schrieb:


> Frostwyrm!!!



dann sieh mal im arsenal unter reittiere nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maga1212 (10. Juni 2009)

Ich will auf chuck norris reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (10. Juni 2009)

Ein Krokodil. =0


----------



## Hansler (10. Juni 2009)

5er BMW


----------



## saibot1207 (10. Juni 2009)

eine Art Bett mit rollen dran


----------



## Bluescreen07 (10. Juni 2009)

Für Druiden --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kfr3602ANI


----------



## WAR_FAN (10. Juni 2009)

@ 309
/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (10. Juni 2009)

Mount Wünsche habe ich nicht da ich alle habe dir mir gefallen. Aber eins wünsche ich mir doch
ich will bei Drachenmounts auf dem Rücken sitzen und nicht auf dem Hals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (10. Juni 2009)

ganz klar ich wünsche mir einen esel.
keine echsen keine besen und auch keine krokodile, einfach einen stinknormalen esel das wird doch wohl machbar sein...


----------



## Littelbigboss (10. Juni 2009)

ich will ein schwein das wer das coolste mount


----------



## Potpotom (10. Juni 2009)

Ich würde gerne bei Mandy Capristo aufmounten... kann doch nicht so das Problem sein.


----------



## redsnapper (10. Juni 2009)

Ich will endlich genug Ruf für den Wyrmruhpakt Drachen haben!
Der reicht mir völlig.


----------



## Merlinia (10. Juni 2009)

Ich warte seit Jahren nach wie vor auf ein Eber mount oder ein Wolf für die Alianz


----------



## Littelbigboss (10. Juni 2009)

wenn die allys nen wolf bekommen bekommen wir die katze


----------



## Phelps023 (10. Juni 2009)

Tante schrieb:


> Echsen! ich will ne Reitechse auf vier Beinen ( so wie die Sphärenjäger aussehen) und Esel ( ihr wisst schon die die man in der Flüsternden Schlucht retten muss) die schau so pützig aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jao das wäre echt ein Super Mount. Jedoch sollte eine Echse limitiert sein. Und nur Spieler der ersten Stunde dieses Mount bekommen.


----------



## Topfkopf (10. Juni 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> gibt ne lustige machinima dazu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghANtP1JPPg
> 
> mfg



lol

haha wie geil 4 WHEELS OF FURY!!^^
Ich will mehr sowas wie nen Bus dann kann ich die gane Gilde bis nach og zum raid fahren^^


----------



## Maine- (10. Juni 2009)

ich will in metamorphose fliegen können^^

ps: ja ich kenne hexer die schon in meta von der aldorhöhe gesprungen sind


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Vielleicht nen Bollerwagen zum hinterherziehen in Geisterwolfform? Der wäre beim farmen sicher unheimlich praktisch...





Dufurius schrieb:


> *Ironie on*
> Und wo wir schon bei Mount Wünschen sind möchte ich an dieser Stelle ein sehr ernstes Thema ansprechen das vorallem die Heil- und Ele Schamanen unter uns betrifft. Viele von uns leiden seit Ulduar unter chronischen Fingerschmerzen da die ewige Totemstellerei auf Dauer sehr auf die Gelenke geht. Deshalb möchte ich hiermit bei Blizzard eine Totemschubkarre beantragen in der wir Schamanen unsere Totems die ganze Zeit mit uns mitziehen können.
> *Ironie off*



Kein Ding! Dann können wir den Bollerwagen halt nicht nur in Geisterwolfgestalt hinter uns herziehen!

Ich persönlich fänds ja schick wenn man so nem Agentumbegleiter hätte mit nem Rucksack der jedesmal wenn man ein Totem setzt, losrennt und nochmal mit nem Hämmerchen drauf hämmert damit es auch tatsächlich fest sitzt! ähm ok ich komm zu weit vom Thema ab.....


----------



## fraudani (10. Juni 2009)

Naja, als Druide hat man ja so diverse Gestalten für (fast) jede Gelegenheit. 

Mir würde da die epische Reisegestalt gefallen. So als schöner großer Säbler durch die Gegen rennen, das hätte schon was. 

Ganz cool wäre es, wenn man dann noch jemand mitnehmen könnte, indem man sich einen epischen Sattel kauft, der dies ermöglicht. Der wäre dann halt etwas teurer, wie andere Mounts mit Mitnahmemöglichkeit auch.


----------



## Laxera (10. Juni 2009)

MadCatMK2 schrieb:


> Ein Pegasus als Klassenmount für meinen Pala wäre mal nice, Hexer können auch nen verderbtes haben wenn sie wollen *g*



teppich für schneider weg und den als mage klassenmount (oder aber eine magische scheibe zum drauf fliegen (ähnlich wie dem surfbrett aus "Rise of the Silver Surfer"))

oder aber eine Schlange (sowas währ mal vollend geil)


mfg LAX


----------



## boonfish (10. Juni 2009)

Eine riesen Reitraupe wär doch cool. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder ein Taure als Mount^^ wäre als Gnom extrem gut


----------



## Datteldurst (11. Juni 2009)

Ich würde mir ein Unterwassermount wünschen,einen Blauwal.Wo man mehrere Passagiere mitnehmen kann und in den Wal jeder der drin ist reingucken kann und rumlaufen kann(laufen nur wenn man nicht reitet)also alle sind im wal und man kann sich z.B. beim Händler ein Wrack oder so kaufen das man sich in den Wal ,Magen aufstellen kann,Lagerfeuer machen xD.
So Spaß bei Seite mit dem Lagerfeuer und dem Wrack.
Das mit dem Wal ist Ernst gemeint und der Reiter rausgeht fliegt alle durch das Loch auf dem Walrücken raus (Wal verschwindet).Luftloch nennt mandas für Leute die das nicht wissen.

Sonst würde ich mich über ein kleines Schiff(man kennt ja Piratenschiffe aus filmen)freuen,also Piratenschiff in klein wo 5 Leute nur drauf können(Schiff kann fliegen)und man könnte die Flagge seiner Gilde an den Mast hängen(Wappenrockmuster oder extra Muster)

Würde mich auf eine Rückmeldung meiner Idee freuen und möchte hören ob die gut oder eher schlecht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki17 (11. Juni 2009)

Ich wünsche mir ein Taurenmount oder ne Reitfunktion bei Druiden^^
Wäre recht nett, wenn man einem Kumpel im Low-Level-Bereich gerade hilft, und man weiss,
dass er garantiert nicht weiss, was er machen muss, ihn einfach auf sich drauf lässt und mit ihm hinrennt.
Natürlich nur zugänglich für die Bären-, Katzen, Reise- und vielleicht noch Seelöwen-Gestalt.

Ryu.


----------

